

Ask HN: What do you wish that someone had told you before you attended college? - gschiller

I&#x27;m entering college next year, and I want to get some advice from you considering that you&#x27;re an intelligent, educated bunch.
======
thelogos
Don't load up on too many classes. Seriously, nobody will be impressed.

Do make sure you get a good GPA. Find an internship at all cost and go to job
fair.

Major in the right subject. This is very important. I made this mistake and it
was too late to undo.

Don't drive drunk.

Seriously, don't take too many classes and brag about it like some of my
friends. Nobody cares. The only reason when it would be acceptable is money
issues.

Download all your books on libgen. Those cutthroat book publisher won't get a
penny from me.

Get the easy professor and explore the subject on your own and drop into the
hard professor's lecture so you can learn more. Don't let your ego get in the
way. GPA and internship, just remember. Be smart about exams and pay attention
to what might be on there. Again don't let your ego get in the way or you'll
be destroyed in upper science and engineering classes.

Make good friends, it doesn't matter if they're not well connected.

Last but not least, be careful of women. I know friends who were on the brink
of suicide because their gf cheated. This is not the place to give dating
advice but I will just say, be careful of who you love or like.

My social skills got much better because of college and parties. In high
school, I was basically a shut-in that spend all day reading about chemistry.

If there is one thing that I regret, it's that it took me too long to learn to
be social like normal people. Basically not until junior year.

Normal people don't usually talk about deeply technical subjects and it's best
not to show off or avoid hanging out with them, just because.

------
jacob_smith
Never let your schooling get in the way of your education (attributed to Mark
Twain). I'm about to graduate, and it's true, there are far too many dumb,
pointless requirements you have to meet to graduate. Do them, (the sooner the
better), but don't quit learning about what you enjoy. That's where the real
learning happens, outside the classroom.

Be smart about the friends you choose.

Start a business (you'll never have this much free time again -- do something
with it!)

Question your beliefs, and it's okay if you decide you still believe what you
did when you were younger. The difference is now _you_ have made that choice.

Eat fruits and vegetables at every meal. Even when they suck.

Good socks are worth the money.

Don't expect people to pay you back if you cover them for something (it's nice
if they do, but count it as a donation -- at least among most of my friends!)

Get to know your advisor. Get to know your RA.

Go to outside meetings for things your interested in (seeing as you're posting
on HN, I'm assuming it might be tech related -- check out meetup.com and find
ones within an hour or two of your college. It's worth the drive.)

Call your parents more often than you think you should.

It's okay to ask for help (for academics, socially, emotionally, spiritually,
whatever. Don't be afraid to ask.) Enjoy it as much as you can; you get to
decide what your experience will be like.

------
lazyjones
Take your time and enjoy life / extracurricular activities, it's probably the
best time of your life.

My mother actually told me that, but I didn't listen and tried to finish as
quickly as possible because I wanted to pursue an academic career (which I did
and it was short and disappointing).

I was also told to try to make as many friends as possible and keep in touch
with them, which didn't quite work - too many people I started out with
dropped behind of schedule with classes and so I didn't make many friends.

My own advice (from hindsight) is to not be too ambitious with Master / PhD
thesis subjects, unless you're certain you'll become the next Alan Turing.
Always consider whether it seems doable in a reasonable time. Your ambitions
and priorities will change and you only live once (as far as we know).

------
gorideyourbike
Don't go, spend two years teaching yourself what you want to know, get the
same knowledge (or better) with less debt.

Listen to your advisor, they (for the most part) know what they're talking
about.

If you don't have a few internships under your belt or a well developed
portfolio of personal work, don't bother graduating.

Get a job where you can sit and do your homework. You'll be making money while
doing something you have to get done anyways.

------
finishingmove
You will learn only what you teach yourself.

------
pro_se
College is just high school with people who (mostly) want to be there. You'll
be fine kid.

------
o0-0o
It's not what you learn, it's where you go.

~~~
gschiller
Seriously? I'm going to UPenn btw.

~~~
User8712
That would highly depend on what career you're choosing. I graduated 8 years
ago, and since then freelanced full-time for countless individuals,
businesses, and fortune 100 companies. I haven't once been asked where I
studied.

------
dreamdu5t
The security sold by college is an illusion. It will not necessarily translate
into a job or a career or financial security. It doesn't help you figure out
any sort of meaning in life, or help you figure out what to do with your life.

------
Mz
a) It isn't the end of the world if you need to drop a class.

b) If you need therapy because your grades have dropped from 98 on the first
try to like 94, you are probably FINE and can quit hyperventilating.

